# my finally finished tank.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I have bought my last plant, now Im gonna hust sit back and watch them grow. I am haveing a small hair algae problem right now but hopefully I will find a good balance in my water chemistry and take care of it but right now its not too bad.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking good bro, good job!


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks good! If you are looking for input read on, otherwise ignore. I would replace the plastic logs with real driftwood to make the tank all natural. Some malaysian driftwood would look awesome with its dark colors. Everything in your tank is pretty brightly colored and some dark driftwood would IMO set everything off nicely. 
Below is a pic of my malaysian dw
View attachment 82996


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that llooks great! nice job.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Looks good! If you are looking for input read on, otherwise ignore. I would replace the plastic logs with real driftwood to make the tank all natural. Some malaysian driftwood would look awesome with its dark colors. Everything in your tank is pretty brightly colored and some dark driftwood would IMO set everything off nicely.
> Below is a pic of my malaysian dw
> View attachment 82996


I will eventually take you advice but for now I want to keep those in there for the bichirs for the fact that the tank has gone through a major transformation from how it used to be and those logs are the only things left in the tank that the bichirs are used to. 
Since the change the bichirs have been eating alot less so that may help reduce the stress of the change.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice setup! What kind of eel is that, btw?


----------



## rvd (Jun 6, 2005)

Excellent job.. looks great dude.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice set up... looking good :nod:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nice tank

what kina fish?
Are u gonna put any p(s) in there?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Are you using C02 injection? I have a WELL planted tank that I use without it now, but spend a lot of chems so I may just go with injection and run a hose between my wall and spit it between 2 tanks.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments all. I was having some probs with the leaves turning brown on the edges and a some bba on the swords, I was using chemi-pure in my xp so I figured that was soaking up all of the nutrients. I have since then taken the chemi-pure out and now I am dealing with a bacteria bloom, I guess I messed up the water chemistry. The good news is the plants look like they are getting better and growing good but I just need to deal with the bacteria bloom. Hopefully in a few days the water will clear up.



Onion said:


> nice tank
> 
> what kina fish?
> Are u gonna put any p(s) in there?


No p's in going in there, I have the mentioned bichirs and 15 exodens and 15-20 (depending how many of the smaller ones got eaten) sae's.


----------

